
JavaScriptCore on WebAssembly - fibo
https://github.com/mbbill/JSC.js
======
bryanrasmussen
this reminds me of a document W3C published one time that showed how you could
encode HTTP as SOAP messages, so you could run HTTP over SOAP, and of course
SOAP was running over HTTP.

I just remember there were a lot of angry people when they read it.

Then again I might like to do the same thing with Firefox' JavaScript engine.

